# Tâches cron au démarrage du système



## Meow the Catz (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'aurais voulu faire une tâche cron qui s'exécute par exemple tous les jours à midi. Jusque là pas de problème, je sais le faire.

Mais ce que je voudrais aussi, c'est que si mon ordinateur est éteind au moment où cette tâche doit s'exécuter, alors qu'elle s'exécute quand je l'allume.

Une idée de comment je pourrais faire ça ?

Merci


----------



## Darkfire (7 Octobre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aurais voulu faire une tâche cron qui s'exécute par exemple tous les jours à midi. Jusque là pas de problème, je sais le faire.
> 
> ...



Mhh...
Je n'ai aucune idée de la tâche que tu souhaites exécuter chaque jour,
mais théoriquement, il te suffirai de faire une petit Script tout simple que
tu défini comme application à "ouvrir avec la session" et qui se charge de
regarder si oui ou non l'action a déjà été executée.
Si oui -----> quitter, Si non -----> lancer le processus.
M'enfin, peut-être que ton problème est plus compliqué que cela, car, ça
me paraît un peu...simplet comme solution.
A++
Darkfire


----------



## Meow the Catz (7 Octobre 2007)

En fait je veux faire un backup d'un fichier une fois par jour. J'ai iBackup, qui théoriquement s'en charge, sauf que si ma machine est éteinte il ne fait pas le backup, et ne le fait pas non plus au démarrage du système...

Je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas des solutions de paramétrage, ou par logiciel, pour faire ce genre de choses.

Merci


----------



## Darkfire (7 Octobre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> En fait je veux faire un backup d'un fichier une fois par jour. J'ai iBackup, qui th&#233;oriquement s'en charge, sauf que si ma machine est &#233;teinte il ne fait pas le backup, et ne le fait pas non plus au d&#233;marrage du syst&#232;me...
> 
> Je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas des solutions de param&#233;trage, ou par logiciel, pour faire ce genre de choses.
> 
> Merci



Arf...d&#233;sol&#233;, je dois dire que je connais quasiment rien au backup, n'en faisant moi m&#234;me que (tr&#232;s) rarement.
Mais peut-&#234;tre que ma premi&#232;re id&#233;e pourrait s'y appliquer quand m&#234;me...



			
				Site iBackup a dit:
			
		

> Run Scripts : This option executes script files. The script has to be a '.scpt' file. The start script is executed after iBackup tries to connect to a server and the end script before iBackup disconnect from a server.
> You could tell iBackup to proceed a profile: 'do shell script "echo " & ProfileThatShouldBeProceeded & " >> " & "~/Library/Application\\ Support/iBackup/actionlist"' (Profiles 1..n)



Sachant cela, et qu'il cr&#233;e un fichier log &#224; chaque backup, tu devrais pouvoir d&#233;terminer gr&#226;ce &#224; un script si le Backup a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait aujourd'hui.
Ex : Si (dateaujourd'hui=datedufichierlog), mettre fin au script, sinon, lancer un Backup.
Pour lancer le backup, tu devrai pouvoir trouver une commande dans le dico d'iBackup.
Voil&#224;...
+++


----------

